# Just Starting My Bridgeport Rebuild



## modela (Jun 7, 2012)

I am about ready to rebuild this J1 Bridgeport after years in storage.  To date I have cleaned it up, replaced the motor bearings and brushes.  I fired it up with the rebuilt motor and still have some noise in the head.  What should be my procedure for rebuilding the head.  I  bought a book from H&W but want to know what parts generally need to be replaced.

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm no expert but if I were you and had a running BP before I started rebuilding I would run it a while putting it through it's paces to see what all might be ailing it such as spindle bearings, does the quill operate smoothly, quill power feed, Some things you can do without removing the head also.

Good luck and take lots of notes & pictures


----------



## modela (Jun 7, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I'm no expert but if I were you and had a running BP before I started rebuilding I would run it a while putting it through it's paces to see what all might be ailing it such as spindle bearings, does the quill operate smoothly, quill power feed, Some things you can do without removing the head also.
> 
> Good luck and take lots of notes & pictures



I will give that a try.  Everything seems to work okay but there is bearing noise most notably at higher speeds.  

Jim


----------



## smallfly (Jun 8, 2012)

modela said:


> View attachment 37372
> 
> 
> I am about ready to rebuild this J1 Bridgeport after years in storage.  To date I have cleaned it up, replaced the motor bearings and brushes.  I fired it up with the rebuilt motor and still have some noise in the head.  What should be my procedure for rebuilding the head.  I  bought a book from H&W but want to know what parts generally need to be replaced.
> ...


---i just completed rebuild of my bp  mill---it has a 2j  head with vari-speed .  i bought  the similar book from the same author for the 2j model.   i  cannot say enough gooood  things about this book. the  steps are all numbered when you take the mill apart and reassem.  same. the pictures are excellent. the parts drawings for my powerhead listed approx.  300 part no's. i used ''zip-lok'' bags to group items as i dissassembled.  --lots of bags.  when you go to check prices for rebuild parts you will find that they will vary ''all over the map''. charlie's advise is well taken---make some 'chips'' with your machine first--take some measurements --find out how accurate the machine will cut --before you dissassemble  anything. whatever you decide to do ---have ''fun''. goodluck--  steve  in  montana


----------



## modela (Jun 8, 2012)

smallfly said:


> ---i just completed rebuild of my bp  mill---it has a 2j  head with vari-speed .  i bought  the similar book from the same author for the 2j model.   i  cannot say enough gooood  things about this book. the  steps are all numbered when you take the mill apart and reassem.  same. the pictures are excellent. the parts drawings for my powerhead listed approx.  300 part no's. i used ''zip-lok'' bags to group items as i dissassembled.  --lots of bags.  when you go to check prices for rebuild parts you will find that they will vary ''all over the map''. charlie's advise is well taken---make some 'chips'' with your machine first--take some measurements --find out how accurate the machine will cut --before you dissassemble  anything. whatever you decide to do ---have ''fun''. goodluck--  steve  in  montana



Thanks for relaying your experience.  It does look like a good manual.  What did you end up replacing?  

Jim


----------



## smallfly (Jun 11, 2012)

modela said:


> Thanks for relaying your experience.  It does look like a good manual.  What did you end up replacing?
> 
> Jim


--in regards to the powerhead which is a little different than yours---i replaced all bearings with exception of the spindle bearings. the brake shoes and springs were replaced. the two drive belts were replaced .  the wear bushings for the vari speed belt drive  hubs were replaced. the  drive motor was 1.5 hp.---someone had turned down output shaft .010'' undersize  and made custom delron bushings for the vari-speed drive hub pulley.  sooooo  since it was worn out again i elected to go to another motor with correct size standard shaft and upsized to 2  hp. this allows later use of standard sized repair bushings,  this however  does not apply to your particular model. i also  purchased new arbor press 2--ton  model and made numerous bushings on my lathe to disassemble and reassem.  the powerhead assem..  the book you purchased will guide you --it's  really very very good.  hope this  helps,  re  steve  in  mont.


----------



## 110octane (Jun 13, 2012)

Lindsay Publications in Bradley, IL (www.lindsaybks.com) has a series of great books on rebuilding Bridgeports, the Series 1 "J Head" is their number 91642 and is $24.95.  They also have a rebuilding manual for the "2J."  I don't have any interest in Lindsay Publications for the standard disclaimer.  I have the 91642 and it is very detailed.  You might want to have a look at this book, could save you a lot of time and some money.  Good luck! Geoff


----------



## robert1352 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cant wait to see how the rebuild turns out! Keep the pictures comming!


----------

